# Phony Amazon Reviews ???



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah that meter looks a lot like the little harbor freight version. The mini lignomat is a good compromise for cost and quality. It does give pretty consistent readings.


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

the only way to compare the quality of this unit is to compare it to another meter of known calibration

another idea the piece of cherry you just bought say it is 5 feet long now take the meter and read that one board every 1 foot and how far off are each of those readings from each other

just because some boards have been in your shop for a few months does not mean they started at the same moisture level and the thickness of the boards will also effect this

so you need to be able to compare apples to apples I am not saying that you are not right calling this junk but based on your explanation of you testing I do not conclude it to be junk


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Taking a look at the 5% of reviews that gave one star, it appears they do have a percentage of units that are poorly made.
The most common complaint is widely varying readings, with one owner actually able to get a reading in mid-air!
Just one or two of those reviews talked about units that quit or did not work from the beginning. All the rest were of readings all over the place. Could be anything from poor construction, (bad connections), to faulty sensors, to poor QC in the metal of the prongs. Who knows? But about 5% of those sold seem to be bad.

I think it is safe to say you got a bad one.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Andrew Pitts has a lot of good information on moisture in woodworking. Here is an example: 



. Best to your quest on the right meter, for I find them to be like stud finders….


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I returned the unit so I can't do any further testing that would "prove" the inaccuracy of the unit, but I can guarantee you that wood not stored in a climate controlled space will not have a 1-2% moisture content in the DC area in July or any other time of year for that matter. So, yes, I got a bad one and I am not willing to risk getting another bad one.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Maybe this is interesting for you and others:
https://woodgears.ca/lumber/moisture_meter.html


----------

